# Was muss ein gutes Grafiktablett können?



## wergos (10. Oktober 2008)

An die Experten: Wozu braucht man ein Grafiktablett und welche Eigenschaften sollte es haben?

Werden Grafiktabletts überhaupt noch benutzt oder gibt es bessere Alternativen?

Über detaillierte Antworten würde ich mich freuen, da ich gerade so ein Teil entwickle bzw. die Mechanik schon fertig habe. Angeschlossen wird es per USB-Schnittstelle. Arbeitet mit hoher Auflösung und kostet so ca 50 Euro an Material. Benutze dabei 2 Patente.


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2008)

Wozu :
Grundsätzlich ist das Ding mit Pen bei Grafikern und Animateuren im Einsatz. Mit Maus war/ist es bei Architekten/CAD-Menschen im Gebrauch.

Eigenschaften:
Druckempfindlich mehr als 8Bit , Neigungserkennung mehr als 8Bit, Radierer-Rückseite am Pen, die einzeln belegt werden kann, 1-2 weitere Tasten zusätzlich zum druckempfindlichen Stift. Tablett sollte im absoluten, wie auch im relativen Modus funktionieren. Auflösung des Tabletts sollte auf jeden Fall über den üblichen Bildschirm-Auflösungen liegen.Unempfindlich gegen elektromagnetische Störeinflüsse von Aussen, wie zB bei Aiptek.

mfg chmee

Man kann wohl behaupten, dass Wacom in 99% aller Fälle empfohlen und benutzt wird.


----------



## wergos (10. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Chmee, Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Habe jetzt aber noch ein paar fragen.
Du schreibst von Neigungserkennung, wie findet die statt? Müsste ja hardwareseitig da sein.Welche Neigung wird da denn detektiert? Habe bei meinem Projekt ja keine Druckempfindlichkeit, da ich mit resistiven Sensoren arbeite.

Meine jetzge Auflösung beträgt 12 bit, wird aber demnächst durch einen 16 bit Chip abgelöst. Wozu dient die Radierfunktion? Kann die nicht besser per Software implementiert werden?


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2008)

Uh, da müsstest Du Dir die Daten/Patente von Wacom anschauen, ich glaube, Wacom arbeitet mit induktiver Erkennung. Es wird die Neigung des Stiftes erkannt und umgesetzt, nach den Vorgaben, die Du in der Software ( Photoshop ) machst, also zB breiterer Pinsel oder Winkel der Stiftspitze. Druckempfindlichkeit ist Pflicht, für Grafiker jedenfalls, denn da beginnt die Sache erst, Spaß zu machen. Die Radierfunktion kann eine anders agierende Spule sein ( zB Feld umgedreht ), deren Funktion natürlich wieder in der Software eingestellt werden kann.

mfg chmee


----------



## wergos (10. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dank nochmals, hast mir sehr geholfen, werde jetzt noch einen Sensor für die Neigung einbauen (da ich selbst Patentinhaber bin kein Problem,lol). Sollte das Teil meine Erwartungen erfüllen, kann ich dir ja kostenlos eins abgeben, werde mich dann hier noch mal melden.


----------



## chmee (10. Oktober 2008)

Danke und gerne angenommen . mfg chmee


----------

